# Now THAT's a king!



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

:thumbup:
http://www.facebook.com/13048997367...0489973676212/898048700253665/?type=1&fref=nf










> Jennette's Pier
> 
> Record Setter -- C.J. Rice of Roanoke Island landed this 65 pound KING MACKEREL while pin-rig fishing from the end of the pier yesterday afternoon.
> It's believed to be the largest ever caught on Jennette's Pier and one of the biggest caught from any Outer Banks fishing pier. Congrats to C.J.!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That will get your attention for a second look. SMOKER for sure


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a big 'un.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Stud Fish!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That's a stud!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW that there is a ton of dip!!!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Jason said:


> WOW that there is a ton of dip!!!


That there is a ton of mercury.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Gynormous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Smoker for sure.
Whyme


----------



## Txs_mde_87 (Feb 7, 2015)

holy moly.... nice work.


----------

